# Donald Trump Elected President of the United States



## tiredretired

What a great day my fellow FF friends.  Words cannot express how happy I am and how happy I know all you are.  This is a great day for America.

The Clintons will now go away and never come back.


----------



## JimVT

the crooked Hillary shirts and cups got pulled off his page really fast


----------



## Bamby

It's a satisfactory feeling at the moment at least that there is hope that the new captain will take the helm and point the ship towards free and open navigational waters. Hopefully our new course experience only "fair winds and following seas".


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm reserving judgment. We'll see what shape the world is in after 4years. Just looking and the stock market has already dropped in response to his victory. It'll be interesting to see what he does with all that power. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Wooo Hooo  I'm just glad the Media did not win.  They do not control the thinking of this country no matter how much they try.  We can see through them.   And we can see through Obama's ways.   Making Comey put out that statement saying no further charges against Hillary the Sunday before the election.  We all know they could not have gone through over half million emails.   lie lie lie

Trump is questionable but he gives me hope.  Hope for better trade deals.  End NAFTA and TPP.   End the wall street favoritism / breaks that Hillary had promised (guessing that is why stocks are going down) .... End the good ole boy systems.    Good luck to the repubs that openly voted for Hillary instead of Trump.   
One man taking on the Washington elite will be impossible ...I hope he finds some allies there.    Changing Obama care, building a wall , strengthening the military ....none easy to do.   I pray he can get er done.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc, sorry for the language but it's the way I feel!


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm reserving judgment. We'll see what shape the world is in after 4years. *Just looking and the stock market has already dropped in response to his victory. *It'll be interesting to see what he does with all that power.



The markets do that, to one extent or another, with every election.  They also did it with the Brexit vote.  

Sharp decline followed by a calm recovery is a fairly normal pattern.

This is a total loss for the media, they are all in decline and untrusted.


----------



## zekeusa

I am relieved that the witch didn't get in with all her cohorts. These elections just turn in a bunch of mud slinging instead of focusing on the real troubles this country has. Finally a step in the right direction. Trump better get his sh*t together.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Fanfare For the Common Man

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=0OLWgrr671g


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead

https://youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=PHQLQ1Rc_Js


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Anyone but Hillary is all that I cared about.  If Trump can do any of what he claimed he will do then I will be the first to give him credit.  He has a steep up hill climb.  This is just the beginning.


----------



## MrLiberty

I stayed to the end.  Trump gave a great speech, he was presidential, and gracious.  PBS news talker Mark Shields could not stand it and said that Trump gave a speech he never thought he could make because of the campaign.  The long faces in that room full of libs was priceless.  

I just read a great article of the media meltdown last night.....

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2016...edias-primal-scream-is-heard-round-world.html

We'' have to wait and see what obama does or tries to do in the 2 months he has left.  I suspect he will try to ram through all kinds of crap.  

I also think that the speech Trump gave last night was a very impressive speech and it showed the true Trump.


----------



## Doc

I can't help it ...I love that the left have to swallow Trump winning and they are sure unhappy campers.    LOL


-----------------

*Trump triumphs -- Media's 'primal scream' is heard round the world*

By Dan Gainor Published November 09, 2016 

No, America, that wasn’t an earthquake. That was a media scream that registered 11 on the Richter scale as Republican Donald Trump defied media demands and went on to win the presidential election in the early hours of Wednesday morning. Hillary Clinton called Donald Trump to concede.

A nearly unanimous media failed to carry the unpopular Hillary across the finish line. Once again, America rejected the liberal Democrat. Advil set the tone early with a comment: “Politics giving you a #migraine? Advil® Migraine is the best candidate for pain relief.” CNN commentator David Axelrod called it a “primal scream.” ABC’s Terry Moran called it “a rejection of the neoliberal world order that has been the consensus around the world.” CNN commentator and former Obama green jobs czar Van Jones called the election a “White-lash against a changing country.”

When it appeared that Hillary would not concede, after campaign chairman John Podesta appeared before her supporters in Manhattan and told everyone to go home and get some rest, even some in media criticized her. USA Today Washington correspondent Paul Singer was typical: “Stunned that @HillaryClinton did not concede. If @realDonaldTrump pulled that, people would go bananas.”

The election was a national rejection of both the traditional media and the Hollywood elite who piled on money, endorsements, appearances and offensive videos telling people to vote. Celebrities went full-on insane. Actor Mark Ruffalo vowed to do a nude scene if Clinton won. Madonna said she would perform oral sex on Clinton voters. It was so overboard that it might well have caused voters to just say no to all of star media.

The night went from what CNN’s Wolf Blitzer called a “real nail-biter” to one his co-anchor Jake Tapper said is, "going to put the polling industry out of business.” Left-wing Fusion referred to a “Terrifying/exciting state-by-state #ElectionNight.” The New York Times prediction tracker went from overwhelmingly predicting a Clinton win to 94 percent for Trump as the clock neared 11 p.m. Even when Hillary won Virginia, the Times was sending out downbeat emails saying she “preserved a slim path to victory.”

Trump supporter and former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee joked: “Wouldn't wanna be under that giant glass ceiling if Hillary is forced to concede. That party might end like Carrie's prom.” Fox News contributor and commentator Richard Grenell blasted the news media. “The media is for sure losing tonight no matter who pulls this off. How wrong they were.”

What media and pollsters had predicted would be an early night turned into a long contest. Around 8:40 p.m., liberals and media staff started to panic. Huffington Post Senior Political Reporter and Politics Managing Editor Amanda Terkel showed the tension. “Office debate right now: ‘Trump might win!’ ‘Trump ain't going to win.’”

By 9 pm ET it spread. CNN commentator Sally Kohn showed the typical liberal reaction. “IT SHOULDN'T BE THIS CLOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!” Former CBS anchor Dan Rather summed it up. “Nearing cardiac arrest time for team Clinton.” Global Editorial Director, The Huffington Post’s Howard Fineman said what was on many lips: “This is starting -- starting -- to look like an American #Brexit.”

The media pointed fingers at FBI head James Comey. Pundit Michael Smerconish blamed him for the vote. “Changing my @TIME 2016 person of yr prediction (who most influenced news) to James Comey #ElectionNight.” Atlantic Senior Editor Adam Serwer put it succinctly: “Congrats to the New York FBI office.” He went further later: “Congratulations to Vladimir Putin, the Ku Klux Klan, and the Federal Bureau of Investigation.”

Atlantic Senior Editor David Frum found another villain – Russia. “We may be living through the most successful Russian intelligence operation since the Rosenbergs stole the A-bomb.”

Daily Beast columnist Jonathan Alter blamed it on masculinity. “Trump didn't win because of Comey. He won because he's a testosterone candidate and men weren't ready for a woman president.” He continued to hammer out hyperbole: “America has never faced such a crisis before. World War II was 4 years but US always fairly sure we would win. This will be a new menace.”

Journalists had earlier celebrated as Hillary broke the “the glass ceiling.” ABC gave up all pretense of neutrality and had former Clinton staffer and Clinton Foundation contributor George Stephanopoulos moderate election night coverage. Comedian Emo Phillips reflected Hollywood’s agenda in one short Tweet: “I don't get it. We had all the funny tweets.”

The New York Times showed that media bias remained an issue into election night, writing that, “an intense public distrust in the media is threatening the networks’ traditional role as election night scorekeeper.” In a think piece discussion about coverage of the race, the Times controversial media columnist Jim Rutenberg said Trump, “received coverage of a billionaire reality-television star who turned politics into performance art.”

He followed that up with one of the worst media bubble comments of the election: “The press needs to explore the frustration of those many Americans who think free trade’s gone too far; that immigration threatens the national fabric; and that insiders from Washington, Wall Street and the media have rigged the system against them.”

Election Day brought out the strange in the media, as well. CBS Evening News veteran Bob Schieffer wondered if the nation were “enduring some kind of curse.” He added in nice biblical metaphor: “What should we expect next – that it will rain frogs? I wouldn’t bet against it.”

Pollster Nate Silver crowed early because he had been criticized for giving Trump a better chance to win the World Series than Trump had of becoming president. The Cubs won. “This doesn't seem like an election in which one candidate had a 99% chance of winning tbh,” he Tweeted.

Washington Post quasi-conservative columnist Jennifer Rubin bashed the GOP in her election day screed, urging Republicans to help Clinton succeed. “Do I think all this is likely? No, but then we are among the thousands of center-right Americans who think the solution to the sclerotic GOP may very well be a new political party.”

Earlier in the day, The Washington Post described the ballot with a mountain full of understatement: “An acrimonious race reaches an endpoint.” Of course, the Post probably described WWII as an international disagreement.

The foreign press chimed in, too. German newspapers warned of a “Trumpocalypse” and called the GOP candidate a “Horror-Clown.” The Daily Mail described the vote as, “Clinton, Trump fight for soul of divided US before vote.”

Far left media grew more bizarre as the day went on. Huffington Post featured a story headlined: “I Voted With My Vagina And I’m Proud Of It.” Buzzfeed Senior editor Rachel W. Miller retweeted a Cosmo article on anal sex with this classic comment: “Pretty sure this experience is worse than any cringey butt sex, Cosmo, but ok.”

As the perfect conclusion to the night, Huffington Post decided to stop using the controversial tagline it had on Trump stories. “The Huffington Post’s editor's note calling Donald Trump as a ‘racist’ and ‘xenophobe’ is no more, a source in the newsroom tells POLITICO.”

_Dan Gainor is the Media Research Center's Vice President for Business and Culture. He writes frequently about media for Fox News Opinion. He can also be contacted on Facebook and Twitter as dangainor._

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2016...edias-primal-scream-is-heard-round-world.html


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> View attachment 86763


*
Amen!!!*


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's hoping Donald Trump comes through on most of his promises as our new POTUS.
Never thought I'd feel this way about the man, but YAY!!
Was an exciting race last night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I can't help it ...I love that the left have to swallow Trump winning and they are sure unhappy campers.    LOL



Yeah... hehehehehe!! <evil laugh>


----------



## bczoom

...........


----------



## bczoom

On a related note, Hiliary was supposed to have a press conference at 9:30 this morning.  

Here it is 2 hours later and no sign of her.  

She's now messed up all the traffic in her route as well as having everyone at the conference sit there for 2 hours waiting on her.  

What a bitch.  How friggin inconsiderate can she be?  Proof positive that she doesn't care about the citizenry.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sore loser much, Mrs. Clinton?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bczoom said:


> On a related note, Hiliary was supposed to have a press conference at 9:30 this morning.
> 
> Here it is 2 hours later and no sign of her.
> 
> She's now messed up all the traffic in her route as well as having everyone at the conference sit there for 2 hours waiting on her.
> 
> What a bitch.  How friggin inconsiderate can she be?  Proof positive that she doesn't care about the citizenry.



Just turned on the tv.  Tim Kaine is on now.

"Clinton is a great history maker"


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Clinton is on now.  Only a couple of hours late.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Clinton is on now.  Only a couple of hours late.



Bill looks like he's about to cry.


----------



## zekeusa

I am still recommending jail time. Just because she lost she's not off the hook! Maybe she can learn how to make some New York license plates.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Bill looks like he's about to cry.



You think?


----------



## Umberto

A friend sent me this and thought it cute.

"Thank goodness Hillary was defeated, that's a win in my book.

I've never been a Trump fan, though, either.

It's like when your on a walk with your dog and he shits, and you need to pick it up with a bag on your hand and you're relieved it's solid and hard, not soupy and runny. That's kind of how I feel."

I'm so sick of liberals. I put up with obama's shit for 8 years and never wished him dead. These pukes are calling for his assassination. Fuck them.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

zekeusa said:


> I am still recommending jail time. Just because she lost she's not off the hook! Maybe she can learn how to make some New York license plates.



I assume the get-away jet is warming up on the runway.


----------



## Catavenger

Watching Fox news: Kaine just was crying at the podium now ol' gravel voice Hillary is squawking at it.
 Don't worry I am sure that the stock market will stabilize. After all where will the movers and shakers put their money if not in stock?
They can't hide it under the mattress.

Now maybe the more right - wing people who have put their money in gold will cash it in and buy stock.

Good golly she is still droning on.
Hopefully for the last time.


----------



## waybomb

I just read Trump's speech. He did things like thank the cops and the Secret Service - something they have not heard for 8 years.

And for some strange reason, this particular song and artist are in my head today..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_DKWlrA24k
I am that happy...........


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Meanwhile Trump is already hard at work. 

http://file-9gag-lol.9cache.com/file/28ekK318Q8/ezgif-3056121738.gif

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## road squawker

Well, I don't usually come on like a smartazzed Monday morning  quaterback, BUT,................................. this feels good, ..................REAL good


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Today, for the very first time in eight years, I listened to an Obama speech in it's entirety and it wasn't too bad. I was even able to keep my breakfast down. There is hope yet!


----------



## jimbo

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm reserving judgment. We'll see what shape the world is in after 4years. Just looking and the stock market has already dropped in response to his victory. It'll be interesting to see what he does with all that power.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Stock market's up today.  Apparently the after closeing market drop that liberals attributed to a possible Trump win turned out to be the opposite.


----------



## jimbo

waybomb said:


> I just read Trump's speech. He did things like thank the cops and the Secret Service - something they have not heard for 8 years.
> 
> And for some strange reason, this particular song and artist are in my head today..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_DKWlrA24k
> I am that happy...........



The songs sticking in my head today are Happy days are here again, and Ding dong, the witch is dead.


----------



## pirate_girl

​


----------



## Leni

pirate_girl said:


> Sore loser much, Mrs. Clinton?



Yep!


----------



## zekeusa

Salute!!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I guess the only down side is my ar I picked up a few months ago might go down in value


----------



## zekeusa

Keep it ready....we may need it! Buy Ammo!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Knew this one would turn up sooner or later.


----------



## Danang Sailor

TiredRetired said:


> What a great day my fellow FF friends.  Words cannot express how happy I am and how happy I know all you are.  This is a great day for America.
> 
> *The Clintons will now go away and never come back.*


That would be nice but it's not likely to happen.  All three of them are *Big Time* attention whores!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes, but......






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Now I am very curious about his cabinet picks!


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Now I am very curious about his cabinet picks!



Rudy was on O'Reilly talking about that.  Here are some of the names tossed around in conjecture;

Bolton for SeC of State
Gen Flynn for SECDEF
Ben Carson for Health & Human Services
Guliani for AG  (This was O'Reilly's idea and Rudy did not say no)
Christie and Sessions mentioned with no posts


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Rudy was on O'Reilly talking about that.  Here are some of the names tossed around in conjecture;
> 
> Bolton for SeC of State
> Gen Flynn for SECDEF
> Ben Carson for Health & Human Services
> Guliani for AG  (This was O'Reilly's idea and Rudy did not say no)
> Christie and Sessions mentioned with no posts



Thanks!
I sure do hope he brings Ben Carson onboard.
I love that guy!


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks!
> I sure do hope he brings Ben Carson onboard.
> I love that guy!



Carson, Rudy, Christie, Hucklebee have been on board the Trump Train since the day it left the station or when their trains got derailed.  LOL.  

Trump will reward his friends.


----------



## Catavenger

For those who voted for Hillary Clinton -


----------



## pirate_girl

I like this!!
So now we have Flynn coming in as national security advisor.
News says Trump has chosen Jeff Sessions as AG and Rep. Pompeo as CIA director.


----------



## pirate_girl

> Former Republican presidential nominee Mitt Romney is under "active consideration" to serve as U.S. Secretary of State along with other candidates, Vice President-elect Mike Pence said on "Fox News Sunday."
> 
> Romney, who met President-elect Donald Trump on Saturday, was a critic of Trump during the campaign. Pence said that Romney was willing to be considered for the position.



http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/polit...ation-for-secretary-of-state-pence/ar-AAkwNOd


----------



## MrLiberty

Ben Carson said he wasn't interested in a position in the Trump administration.

http://thehill.com/policy/healthcar...offer-to-serve-in-trump-administration-report


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Ben Carson said he wasn't interested in a position in the Trump administration.
> 
> http://thehill.com/policy/healthcar...offer-to-serve-in-trump-administration-report


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Ben Carson said he wasn't interested in a position in the Trump administration.
> 
> http://thehill.com/policy/healthcar...offer-to-serve-in-trump-administration-report




*Ben Carson would give 'very serious consideration' to Cabinet post*

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ry-serious-consideration-to-cabinet-post.html


Maybe???


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> *Ben Carson would give 'very serious consideration' to Cabinet post*
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ry-serious-consideration-to-cabinet-post.html
> 
> 
> Maybe???




Yep, saw that this morning.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> *Ben Carson would give 'very serious consideration' to Cabinet post*
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ry-serious-consideration-to-cabinet-post.html
> 
> 
> Maybe???


Awesome.  I'm glad to see that.   I hope he is chosen for a position.

Plus I love seeing this thread title ..over and over.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Plus I love seeing this thread title ..over and over.



All you have to do is ask!  

Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States
Donald Trump Elected President of the United States


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> Awesome.  I'm glad to see that.   I hope he is chosen for a position.
> 
> *Plus I love seeing this thread title ..over and over. *



Then you should make it a sticky!  Not because I am the OP, but because I was overwhelmed with glee in the early morning hours of November 9, 2016 and wrote the most awesome 8 words I have spoken all year, or longer.  

I am still gloating.  Just today I overheard two snowflakes whining about the election is a store and I just started laughing at them.  That my friends is the color of gloating.  Bigly gloating.


----------



## tiredretired

Oh my God Doc, you did it!!  You made this thread a sticky!!  LMAO 

*GO TRUMP!!!!    LOL!!!!!*


----------



## mtntopper

TiredRetired said:


> Oh my God Doc, you did it!!  You made this thread a sticky!!  LMAO
> 
> *GO TRUMP!!!!    LOL!!!!!*



I sure the hell hope we are not regretting this in a couple years. I hear today that he is not going to push on putting Hillary away now that he is in charge! As to the Clinton Crime Foundation his administration needs to look deeply into the dealings of past years in this organization of "pay for play". Hopefully he does not go left on us now that he is POTUS elect.


----------



## mla2ofus

All he needs to do is refer to the general and enlisted man doing time for the same thing she did. I'm hoping the foundation becomes so toxic to contributors it just dries up and blows away if the new justice dept. doesn't go after it. The deadly duo has siphoned enough money off it to live out their days comfortably.
                                 Mike


----------



## tiredretired

mtntopper said:


> I sure the hell hope we are not regretting this in a couple years. I hear today that he is not going to push on putting Hillary away now that he is in charge! As to the Clinton Crime Foundation his administration needs to look deeply into the dealings of past years in this organization of "pay for play". Hopefully he does not go left on us now that he is POTUS elect.





mla2ofus said:


> All he needs to do is refer to the general and enlisted man doing time for the same thing she did. I'm hoping the foundation becomes so toxic to contributors it just dries up and blows away if the new justice dept. doesn't go after it. The deadly duo has siphoned enough money off it to live out their days comfortably.
> Mike



Plenty of time to go after her. The lawyers can figure out statute of limitation and all that crap.

Way I see it, there are bigger fish to fry out of the starting gate, like health care reform, immigration reform, tightening the border, shutting down sanctuary cities and putting the working class that were left to die under the left wing commies back to work and fast.

This country needs 6% growth and fast.  We get that we will all be in Fat City.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wooooot!

*Donald Trump considering Ben Carson for HUD secretary *



> President-elect Donald Trump is considering one of his rivals from  the primaries to run the Department of Housing and Urban Development:  Dr. Ben Carson.The president-elect described Carson, who  eventually became a supporter of Trump’s, as “a greatly talented person  who loves people.”
> 
> 
> Carson had told The Washington Post that he is likely to remain an informal adviser rather than serving in the Cabinet.
> Carson is a retired neurosurgeon who was once the director of pediatric neurosurgery at Johns Hopkins Medicine.




http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/polit...arson-for-hud-secretary/ar-AAkD7zw?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## Gunsrus

Now, I for one am worried about the U-turn that Mr. to be president is taking. Is he being sincere? If so, why did he mislead us during the campaign?


----------



## tiredretired

Gunsrus said:


> Now, I for one am worried about the U-turn that Mr. to be president is taking. Is he being sincere? If so, why did he mislead us during the campaign?



Which issues are you most concerned about?


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Which issues are you most concerned about?



Maybe he doesn't know what the issues are.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I, personally, am really quite encouraged by the people he has brought onboard so far.  He's not handing out lollipops to his supporters.  He's not surrounding himself with yes-men or yes-women.  He's trying to run it like a business, hire the best people that you can and let them do what you hired them for.  If they don't pan out, move them on and out the door, case in point, Gov Christie.


----------



## Gunsrus

TiredRetired said:


> Which issues are you most concerned about?



All of a sudden, Trump's current attitude is the complete opposite of the one he had during the election campaign. He's trying to make it look like he wasn't as harsh or critical as he was leading us to believe.

The racist remarks, the sexual harassment of women, the ignorant remarks like Brussels is a village in Belgium, were all made with complete confidence and now the man who made them is trying to make us like him as if he hadn't done any of those  things.



pirate_girl said:


> Maybe he doesn't know what the issues are.



I actually know quite a bit, sweetheart, enough to know that Trump ain't the right choice for president. He's got no political experience and he sure as hell doesn't know when to let grudges go. He's bashing Hillary and his peers for the recounting of the votes, something that no dignified man ought to do. He should just stop blowing his horn and have faith in his fellow politicians. If there was indeed foul play, they've got to uncover it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gunsrus said:


> I actually know quite a bit, sweetheart, enough to know that Trump ain't the right choice for president. He's got no political experience and he sure as hell doesn't know when to let grudges go. He's bashing Hillary and his peers for the recounting of the votes, something that no dignified man ought to do. He should just stop blowing his horn and have faith in his fellow politicians. If there was indeed foul play, they've got to uncover it.



Have you been under a rock or something?
And don't call me sweetheart, if you are attempting to be facetious.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Gunsrus said:


> All of a sudden, Trump's current attitude is the complete opposite of the one he had during the election campaign. He's trying to make it look like he wasn't as harsh or critical as he was leading us to believe.
> 
> The racist remarks, the sexual harassment of women, the ignorant remarks like Brussels is a village in Belgium, were all made with complete confidence and now the man who made them is trying to make us like him as if he hadn't done any of those  things.


You have apparently been getting too much of your "news" from the Main Stream Media (MSM), which has been proven
to have been biased in favor of Clinton to the point that they should be required to register as DNC lobbyists!  He has
been vilified for remarks that are not at all racist, sexist, or ignorant if they are examined in their entirety and in context.

He "belittled" and "fat-shamed" a poor woman because of her weight gain?  This woman was the winner of a beauty pageant
that Trump *owns*, and had certain contractual obligations to that beauty pageant and to Trump personally, among them to
represent Trumps' beauty pageant across the entire world.  
She was obligated to maintain the looks that enabled her to
win the beauty pageant, and putting on enough weight to alter those looks significantly was a violation of her contract.  She
was, or certainly should have been, aware of this and its possible consequences; instead of giving her a chance to "shape
up" Trump could have instead exercised his contractual rights, dropped her, and replaced her with the First Runner-up.  He
did not, giving her a chance to correct the discrepancy; not what I would call rampant, misogynistic sexism.

I won't even discuss the women that came out of the woodwork to accuse him of sexual abuse in the past, as it has
they have been exposed as paid shills of the DNC.  And the open mic "p*ssy grabbing" comment, while certainly in bad
taste, looks different when context is applied (he was talking very specifically about the raunchy moral standards, or lack
thereof, in Hollyweird).

As to the charges of racism, nearly all disappear when his comments are examined in their entirety, and context applied.
His biggest sin here is his penchant for talking off the cuff before thinking it through.
 


> I actually know quite a bit, sweetheart, enough to know that Trump ain't the right choice for president. He's got no political experience and he sure as hell doesn't know when to let grudges go. He's bashing Hillary and his peers for the recounting of the votes, something that no dignified man ought to do. He should just stop blowing his horn and have faith in his fellow politicians. If there was indeed foul play, they've got to uncover it.


Donald Trump was not my idea of an ideal candidate; I supported Governor Scott Walker during the primaries.
When Trump won the nomination and became the Republican candidate he did get my support; the alternative was to put
a congenital serial liar, thief, and thoroughly corrupt career politician in the Oval Office, one who would not only
continue the destructive policies of Obama but would indeed work even harder to consolidate her own power at the expense
of the Constitution and our liberties.

And the recount?  Even Hillary's chief legal advisor has stated that no recount will change the results of the election, and
indeed that no recall is even justified!  In fact to get a recount in at least one state, since the margins are too narrow to
justify one, the Green Party will have to go to court and show at least _prima facie _case for one.  Since most reputable computer
experts have said there is no evidence of malicious hacking that could have changed the vote count result, it seems
unlikely they could prevail in court.  Trump is well within his rights to complain about this vast waste of time and money.

Finally, there has been much brouhaha about Trump not being "qualified" for the Presidency; most of this seems to be coming
from the same ignorant snowflakes that are protesting (okay, rioting) about the results of a fair election.  Since these fine
young college students, many of whom didn't even bother to vote, think Hillary should "sue the country" because she
didn't win, it is clear they don't know what the actual qualifications for the office are, so ...

*US Constitution, Article II, Section 1*
No person except a natural born citizen, or a citizen of the United States, at the time of the adoption of this  Constitution,
shall be eligible to the office of President; neither  shall any person be eligible to that office who shall not have attained  to
the age of thirty-five years, and been fourteen years a resident  within the United States.

Clearly, Trump meets these qualifications ... and these *are* the only qualifications that exist!  Nothing about prior political
experience, nothing about ever holding another government position, just the ones enumerated here.

You are located in Spain; I have no way of knowing whether or not you are a natural born Spanish citizen, an ex-pat, or what.
which is why I have taken all this effort to explain to you why your facts are wrong.  It is my personal belief that your
opinions are also wrong but all I can do to change those is to give you the facts and let you either revise your opinion or not,
as you see fit.


----------



## Doc

Trump has lots of business experience.   He has dealt with politicians for years from the other side of the table.   For all this I think he has 10 times the experience that rookie senator Barrack Obama had when he entered office.  He has never had a real job.   Had mainly been a community organizer.   We see what that has got us.  He has shown that he knows how to spend money and does not care about balancing budgets in the least.   

So... I prefer Trump and his business experiance to what we have now.


----------



## mla2ofus

Gunsrus, be sure to let us know when your next presidential election is so we can read all about the campaigns and put in our two cents worth about the qualifications of the candidates!! I'll be blunt and tell you you don't have a dog in this fight. You're welcome to express your opinion but don't get your feel bads hurt if you get blowback.

                              Mike


----------



## Gunsrus

pirate_girl said:


> Have you been under a rock or something?
> And don't call me sweetheart, if you are attempting to be facetious.



No pun intended. Just letting my informal american jargon run too wild. Sorry. I like girls who call themselves pirates. A man's heart is a valuable treasure to steal.  

Actually, bugs live under rocks and they're very safe from predators above ground. I wouldn't know what it's like because I happen to live in urban civilization, but I can imagine that subterranean dwellers have the advantage of being out of sight.

Now, it's true that a lot of what I know comes from the media, but that's not wrong because if the media was as false as they say, it'd have been shut down decades ago and their employees thrown out on the street or in jail for conspiracy and fraud.

Neither of those two things have happened so I'm reasoning that what the media is feeding us ain't bs. The people involved work all day to bring us news so I doubt they're working hard to falsify facts.


----------



## MrLiberty

Gunsrus said:


> No pun intended. Just letting my informal american jargon run too wild. Sorry. I like girls who call themselves pirates. A man's heart is a valuable treasure to steal.
> 
> Actually, bugs live under rocks and they're very safe from predators above ground. I wouldn't know what it's like because I happen to live in urban civilization, but I can imagine that subterranean dwellers have the advantage of being out of sight.
> 
> Now, it's true that a lot of what I know comes from the media, but that's not wrong because if the media was as false as they say, it'd have been shut down decades ago and their employees thrown out on the street or in jail for conspiracy and fraud.
> 
> *Neither of those two things have happened so I'm reasoning that what the media is feeding us ain't bs. The people involved work all day to bring us news so I doubt they're working hard to falsify fact*s.



Think again......

https://theintercept.com/2016/11/26...klist-from-a-new-hidden-and-very-shady-group/



> The Washington Post  on Thursday night promoted the claims of a new, shadowy organization  that smears dozens of U.S. news sites that are critical of U.S. foreign  policy as being “routine peddlers of Russian propaganda.” The article by  reporter Craig Timberg — headlined “Russian propaganda effort helped  spread ‘fake news’ during election, experts say” — cites a report by an  anonymous website calling itself PropOrNot, which claims that millions of Americans have been deceived this year in a massive Russian “misinformation campaign.”
> 
> 
> The group’s list of Russian disinformation outlets includes WikiLeaks  and the Drudge Report, as well as Clinton-critical left-wing websites  such as Truthout, Black Agenda Report, Truthdig, and Naked Capitalism,  as well as libertarian venues such as Antiwar.com and the Ron Paul  Institute.
> This Post report was one of the most widely circulated political news  articles on social media over the last 48 hours, with dozens, perhaps  hundreds, of U.S. journalists and pundits with large platforms hailing  it as an earth-shattering exposé. It was the most-read piece on the entire Post website on Friday after it was published.
> 
> 
> Yet the article is rife with obviously reckless and unproven  allegations, and fundamentally shaped by shoddy, slothful journalistic  tactics. It was not surprising to learn that, as BuzzFeed’s Sheera  Frenkel noted, “a  lot of reporters passed on this story.” Its huge flaws are  self-evident. But the Post gleefully ran with it and then promoted it  aggressively, led by its Executive Editor Marty Baron:




This is a long article, but this is only the tip of the iceberg.  CNN, NBC, and other news organizations, and social media have all lied or been caught working with democrats to smear Trump.  And they have continued their assault on him even after the election.  



The unfortunate thing about this is, the media hates it when they are proven liars and are proven wrong, so now they are doubling down their efforts to bring down Trump before he even takes office.


----------



## road squawker

Gunsrus said:


> ... it's true that a lot of what I know comes from the media, but that's not wrong because if the media was as false as they say, it'd have been shut down decades ago and their employees thrown out on the street or in jail for conspiracy and fraud....




... and lets not forget about when the same clinton supporting media (ABC) was caught red handed* CREATING false *videos about the Trayvon Martin shooting in Fl............ 

NOTHING was done even though they were guilty and admitted it.


----------



## mtntopper




----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/polit...ation-for-secretary-of-state-pence/ar-AAkwNOd



Nooooooooooooooo...






Yessssssss!


----------



## pirate_girl

President-elect Donald Trump is announcing former Labor Secretary Elaine Chao as his Transportation Secretary later Tuesday, according to multiple reports.

Chao, who ran the Labor Department under former President George W. Bush, is married to Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.).

--This breaking news report will be updated.

http://thehill.com/homenews/adminis...y-naming-elaine-chao-transportation-secretary


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Nooooooooooooooo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yessssssss!



Agree.  100%.


----------



## mla2ofus

Rudy and Petreaus both have some baggage but I'll take either over Mitt. When he choked up over Benghazi in the 3rd debate that told me his balls don't quite measure up to the SoS job. The next SoS is going to have several overseas staredowns to do not long after being confirmed!! He won't be able to just speak into a mic and call them bad names like he did with Trump.
                                        mike


----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl said:


> Wooooot!
> 
> *Donald Trump considering Ben Carson for HUD secretary *


It's officially official! 

*Trump picks Carson for HUD secretary*

http://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/308720-trump-picks-carson-for-hud-secretary


----------



## pirate_girl

JILL STEIN, OUTSIDE TRUMP TOWER IN NYC, HOLDS PRESS CONFERENCE ABOUT VOTE RECOUNT EFFORT

Oh brother!!


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> It's officially official!
> 
> *Trump picks Carson for HUD secretary*
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/308720-trump-picks-carson-for-hud-secretary



Excellent pick.  I am glad that Carson took the job.  



pirate_girl said:


> JILL STEIN, OUTSIDE TRUMP TOWER IN NYC, HOLDS PRESS CONFERENCE ABOUT VOTE RECOUNT EFFORT
> 
> Oh brother!!



She obviously has an agenda and it is most certainly not the good of the country in mind.  She needs to go away and go away fast.  She is a nothing, did she even get 1% of the vote?  I would doubt it.


----------



## mla2ofus

She claims all the donations are in a separate account and used strictly for paying for the recounts, yet she told Michigan they don't have the $$ for a bond. I have a feeling we haven't seen the last of her as I'm sure most of the donations will go in her '20 war chest.
                               Mike


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/13/politics/rick-perry-energy-secretary/index.html?adkey=bn
*
President-elect Donald Trump has selected former Texas Gov. Rick Perry  to be his nominee for energy secretary, multiple transition sources told  CNN Tuesday, which would make him head of an agency he once sought to  eliminate.*


----------



## bczoom

Let's hope he still does.  It's a worthless department.
Bring him to shut it down.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

It is with great joy I wish to announce that tonight Obama is giving his farewell speech.  

Never thought an Obama speech would be exciting to hear about!

Good Bye! And don't let the door hit you in the ass Barry Boy.


----------



## Catavenger

Link won't work


----------



## Ironman

TiredRetired said:


> It is with great joy I wish to announce that tonight Obama is giving his farewell speech.
> 
> Never thought an Obama speech would be exciting to hear about!
> 
> Good Bye! And don't let the door hit you in the ass Barry Boy.


----------



## MrLiberty

Ironman said:


>



The unfortunate thing is is he ain't going anywhere.  He is going to be a classless asshole and inject himself into everything Trump does.  And, the media is going to run to him on a daily basis.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> It is with great joy I wish to announce that tonight Obama is giving his farewell speech.
> 
> Never thought an Obama speech would be exciting to hear about!
> 
> Good Bye! And don't let the door hit you in the ass Barry Boy.



I think it would be effective if he did a cartwheel on the White House lawn, then a little shuffle in his black wing tips, a la James Brown.





Aloha! and Toodles!!


----------



## bczoom

Did anyone catch the speech?  I've been flipping between 4 news channels this morning and not a word on it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bczoom said:


> Did anyone catch the speech?  I've been flipping between 4 news channels this morning and not a word on it.




It's tonight.



> CHICAGO NEWS 01/09/2017, 03:59pm
> Museums, CTA prep for Obama’s farewell address
> 
> http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/museums-cta-prep-for-obamas-farewell-address/
> 
> President Barack Obama’s farewell address Tuesday evening in Chicago is prompting the CTA to add extra service, and will close several Museum Campus institutions early.
> 
> The Field Museum will close at 1 p.m. Tuesday and the Adler Planetarium and Shedd Aquarium will close at 1:15 p.m., according to a joint statement from the museums.
> 
> CTA will operate longer Green Line trains between 6 p.m. Tuesday and 1 a.m. Wednesday, according to the CTA. The #3 King Drive bus will also run more frequently between 4 p.m. and 7 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> The Cermak-McCormick Place Green Line station is located about three blocks west of McCormick Place, CTA said. Commuters taking the Red, Brown, Orange and Blue lines will be able to make free transfers on the Green Line from Red and Orange Line Roosevelt stations, the Clark/Lake Blue Line station and Brown and Pink Line loop stations.
> 
> Doors open at 5 p.m. for Obama’s speech, which is scheduled to begin at 8 p.m. at McCormick Place.


----------



## bczoom

Got it, thanks.  Saw the time stamp on the post mentioning it and thought it was last night.  

No way I'm watching it.  I like my TV and don't want to shoot it.  It's just going to be a series of lies of how great he is and the Country is for having him there.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

He should be giving the speech somewhere on the south side of Chicago


----------



## Ironman




----------



## EastTexFrank

My son sent me this.  It shows the Scots sense of humor.  I thought that it was funny.

It seems that Trump owns a golf course in the north-east of Scotland close to where I'm originally from and where my kids still are.  

And you thought that he was American!!!!!


http://www.newstatesman.com/politic...ins-election-scottish-local-press-chill-about


----------



## Desert Dude

I didn't read all five pages in this thread (eyes going bad), so sorry in advance if someone already posted this. 

The reason Hillary was a no show on election night was because she was in a drunken rage over her loss. 

When things started going south she cancelled her fireworks show to start with. Cher was supposed to drop from the ceiling at the victory party, that was cancelled. Cher later tweeted she wanted to kill herself. 

Rumor has it there was a Statue of Liberty (I think it was on a cake) that she threw at a wall, and it stuck in the wall. And a custom big screen TV some Arab nation donated was destroyed, etc. 

They say she had to be sedated. 

That's the reason Podesta had to come out and tell her supporters to go home.


----------



## tiredretired

Desert Dude said:


> I didn't read all five pages in this thread (eyes going bad), so sorry in advance if someone already posted this.
> 
> The reason Hillary was a no show on election night was because she was in a drunken rage over her loss.
> 
> When things started going south she cancelled her fireworks show to start with. Cher was supposed to drop from the ceiling at the victory party, that was cancelled. Cher later tweeted she wanted to kill herself.
> 
> Rumor has it there was a Statue of Liberty (I think it was on a cake) that she threw at a wall, and it stuck in the wall. And a custom big screen TV some Arab nation donated was destroyed, etc.
> 
> They say she had to be sedated.
> 
> That's the reason Podesta had to come out and tell her supporters to go home.



Well, first of all I have no idea what or who stopped Cher but I shall never ever forgive them.

Secondly, Hillary is a lying, schizo maniac that even God could not bring himself to allow to move into the Oval Office, even to teach this country a lesson it most likely deserved. 

Anyone who has bothered to watch the 15 minute speech Trump gave on board the USS Gerald R Ford will walk away totally impressed.  He paid homage to the Navy and to the Battle of Midway that is celebrating its 75th anniversary and to all our men and women in uniform both current and past.  Unlike his predecessor, Trump loves the men and women who are serving and have served.  That is why I love him and am his biggest fanboy.


----------



## Doc

TiredRetired said:


> *That is why I love him and am his biggest fanboy.*



I bet Sean Hannity would wrestle you to see who was the winner to be called the biggest fanboy.


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> I bet Sean Hannity would wrestle you to see who was the winner to be called the biggest fanboy.



  I'd drop him like a bad habit.  If I wasn't so old, that is.


----------



## Doc

JonStewart said:


> How the fuck did it happen? Somebody wake me up, its just a bad dream and our president is not a cartoon evil character with an pale orange wig on top of it. The end is near...


Seriously?   It happened because he was running against a lying thief.   Some wanted Trump, others could not pull the lever for Hillary no matter who was running against her and Trump was the benefactor.    Overall I think he has done a damn good job, better than Hillary would have had she been elected.   What do you think?


----------



## tiredretired

JonStewart said:


> How the fuck did it happen? Somebody wake me up, its just a bad dream and our president is not a cartoon evil character with an pale orange wig on top of it. The end is near...



So, apparently you must feel this country would be a lot better off today if Hillary Klinton had been elected instead of Trump.  

Instead of having Trump who the liberals say is friendly to Putin, we would have Comrade Klinton who gave Putin half our Uranium, a defective reset button and a boss who said once said the 80's are calling and it wants it's Russian foreign policy back.     Such a nice cozy relationship with Putin wouldn't you say?

Do your homework, young Padawan and stop drinking the liberal Kool-Aid and believing everything the MSM wants to shove down your throat.


----------



## Wart

Doc said:


> What do you think?



Considering this post:


> Originally Posted by JonStewart View Post
> How the fuck did it happen? Somebody wake me up, its just a bad dream and our president is not a cartoon evil character with an pale orange wig on top of it. The end is near...


 has been removed:

I think you've created your own little echo chamber where a shared crazy can be nurtured.

Since there is no JonStewart View Post in the members list mayhaps you created him to have something to attack.
?

I suppose my account will go the way of Stewart, because, you know, snowflakes need their safe place.


----------



## mla2ofus

Wart said:


> Considering this post:
> has been removed:
> 
> I think you've created your own little echo chamber where a shared crazy can be nurtured.
> 
> Since there is no JonStewart View Post in the members list mayhaps you created him to have something to attack.
> ?
> 
> I suppose my account will go the way of Stewart, because, you know, snowflakes need their safe place.



  You're welcome to stick around but be warned, there are NO SAFE SPACES here!! Like a famous dem president said: "If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen!!".

                              Mike


----------



## pirate_girl

Wart said:


> Considering this post:
> has been removed:
> 
> I think you've created your own little echo chamber where a shared crazy can be nurtured.
> 
> Since there is no JonStewart View Post in the members list mayhaps you created him to have something to attack.
> ?
> 
> I suppose my account will go the way of Stewart, because, you know, snowflakes need their safe place.



It's peeps like you which causes any real discussion about politics to go to hell on this forum.
Just sayin'


----------



## Doc

I guess Wart can't come up with any pro dem points to argue or counter the pro repub points so he attacks the forum and it's members.    
FYI when a member breaks the rules he is banned.  If it is a short time member all their posts are deleted.  Once banned he is no longer a member an they will not show up n the member list.   Duh.   JonStewart was a member here for less than 24 hours.


----------



## mla2ofus

I warned him, so if he sticks around the "snowflake" may have a "meltdown".
                                      Mike


----------



## waybomb

The flakes are melting:
1 scotus judge
#2 close behind
And maybe even #3 before 7.5 years are up.
Then Pence has 8 more years to clean up this shit

And then the Travel Ban is legal, and these sick phuk liberals chear when judges, of all people, play politics, instead of upholding the law.

And I just heard that federal money CAN go to private schools for things like playgrounds and basketball courts. 

Their heads must be exploding.


----------



## tiredretired

Wart said:


> Considering this post:
> has been removed:
> 
> I think you've created your own little echo chamber where a shared crazy can be nurtured.
> 
> Since there is no JonStewart View Post in the members list mayhaps you created him to have something to attack.
> ?
> 
> I suppose my account will go the way of Stewart, because, you know, snowflakes need their safe place.



Who in hell is this guy?


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Who in hell is this guy?



No clue really why he'd post on here.
I do know he was on Doc's netcookingtalk for a while and got slung from there for being nasty.
But that's been years ago.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> No clue really why he'd post on here.
> I do know he was on Doc's netcookingtalk for a while and got slung from there for being nasty.
> But that's been years ago.



Yeah, well the reason I even mentioned it is because he has been a member here since 2009.  Usually the nasty trolls say what they feel the need to say in the moment and then move on forgetting their username and or password by the next day.    Not so in this case, eh?  Maybe what we have here is a smart troll.  You think?


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Maybe what we have here is a smart troll.  You think?



Possibly, and we'll have to let the moderation team here take care of that.


----------



## mla2ofus

Appears to be a paying member so let him/her stick around and we'll watch the snowflake melt.
                                         Mike


----------



## pirate_girl

mla2ofus said:


> Appears to be a paying member so let him/her stick around and we'll watch the snowflake melt.
> Mike



No, not a paying member.

Join Date: Feb 2009 
Posts: 116 <-- heh, measly 

Thanks: 0 
Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts


----------



## tiredretired

After one year, the Donald has just one thing to say, without saying it. I remember that look very well from my Dad.  Scared the shit out of me every time. LOL.


----------



## Doc

LOL   Oh yeah.  I know that 'look'.   
Still nice seeing this thread pop up once in awhile.


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> LOL   Oh yeah.  I know that 'look'.
> Still nice seeing this thread pop up once in awhile.



You're damn right friggin A right it is.  I consider it my mission to keep this thread juiced from time to time just to revel in it and put my smug on from time to time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bump!!!
I must say after all this time this does make sense to me now.
He may be a tweeting twerp at times but nonetheless...


----------



## pirate_girl

Another bump!!
I can say that I do indeed love our President.


----------



## Danang Sailor

TiredRetired said:


> You're damn right friggin A right it is.  I consider it my mission to keep this thread juiced from time to time just to revel in it and put my smug on from time to time.


TR, this is _*totally*_ off topic but there didn't seem to be any other place that was better, so ...

What, if anything, is the significance of the old 45 rpm record insert?  I've been curious for some time.


----------



## mla2ofus

DS, that has tweaked my curiosity also.
                                       Mike


----------



## tiredretired

Danang Sailor said:


> TR, this is _*totally*_ off topic but there didn't seem to be any other place that was better, so ...
> 
> What, if anything, is the significance of the old 45 rpm record insert?  I've been curious for some time.



Hahaha, just thought it to be a decent throw back to my younger days as I was a 45rpm junkie growing up in the 50-60's as you.  I still have most if not all of them and even break out the old record player from time to time and enjoy them.  I even have some rare thin cardboard 45's that have a layer of vinyl on then that came as a tear out in a magazine.


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i05gKtHWjGY[/ame]


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl

Last night in Milwaukee.

Simultaneously... this is great!


https://video.foxnews.com/v/6122832931001#sp=show-clips


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

We love the Orange Man!


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 122093



I do hope this is true. But I worry. Schumer has at least 6, if not 12, GOP Senate members ready to vote with him on witnesses and possibly conviction.


What we could have instead is the first President to be Impeached and Convicted who gets re-elected to office.

THAT would be a first the founders never expected. But then Impeaching someone with no actual crimes alleged, much less committed, is also something they never envisioned.

It is an insanity. Who would have?

I will repeat this until the cows come home,,,This Is About Reversing The Will Of The People!!!! Make no mistake folks, Our Republic is in peril.


----------



## tiredretired

After the "Head on a Pike" moronic comment by Obergruppenfuhrer von Schiff, the only Dem faithful in the Pub ranks left seems to be Mittens Romney.


----------



## mla2ofus

As I've said the dims just keep throwing stuff at the wall to see if any will stick. Though schiff and nadler have thrown some stuff they're probably hoping won't stick!!
Mike


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## tiredretired

*I TRIED TO TELL YOU 70 YEARS AGO HOW EVIL THESE LEFTIST BASTARDS ARE!!!*


----------



## Rudi

"Despite his tweets and frequent fundraising emails, President Trump knows "the battle is effectively over" and he's already moved on to asking allies "how he can stay relevant in the media and in the Republican Party and how he can earn money" next year and beyond, _The Wall Street Journal_ reported Tuesday, citing Trump advisers.* "Privately, even the few advisers to the president who had argued he still had a shot over the last week now largely concede he has no path to victory."

Its over Trumpkins! Lets heal this country! Your messiah has done enough damage!*


----------



## Ironman

An easy way to tell if you can trust somebody is, ask them if they feel this was an honest election. ?


----------



## Rudi

Ironman said:


> An easy way to tell if you can trust somebody is, ask them if they feel this was an honest election. ?


Trump's own people that HE hired said it was an honest election.

FIRE THEM ALL! LOL


----------



## Rudi

Trump Complains On Speakerphone To PA GOP That No One Will 'Overturn' Election For Him.​
WaaaaaWaaaaaWaaaaaa Poor, Poor, snowflake!


----------



## Melensdad

Rudi said:


> "Despite his tweets and frequent fundraising emails, President Trump knows "the battle is effectively over" and he's already moved on to asking allies "how he can stay relevant in the media and in the Republican Party and how he can earn money" next year and beyond, _The Wall Street Journal_ reported Tuesday, citing Trump advisers.* "Privately, even the few advisers to the president who had argued he still had a shot over the last week now largely concede he has no path to victory."
> 
> Its over Trumpkins! Lets heal this country! Your messiah has done enough damage!*


You do realize you replied to a thread from 2016?   One that has been inactive since February?
?


----------



## 300 H and H

Democrat's!!!!


----------



## Rudi

Melensdad said:


> You do realize you replied to a thread from 2016?   One that has been inactive since February?
> ?



Facts don't change, Trump just lost. And he is being a poor loser just like he was a poor winner.


----------



## 300 H and H

Trump has not lost. Your either misinformed or you can not read hear or see...

My bet is your a simple fool, probably on the public dole to lol...

Get lost. Your wasting your time and more importantly OURS...


----------



## 300 H and H

So the computer repair shop that claimed Hunter Biden's lap top has closed down his shop, sighting death threats and threats to his business.

Just goes to show who the Demorats really are yet again with yet another act of intoleration and contempt. They are the scum of humanity who's minds are no longer under their control, so driven by hate they are.
They are a pitfull example of the lowest form of humanity weak of mind, and closed minds brainwashed by a lying mainstream media.

Pity their souls.

Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

Rudi said:


> Facts don't change, Trump just lost. And he is being a poor loser just like he was a poor winner.


Sorry but dragging back an ancient thread from 2016 is just trolling.

You claim he is a poor loser, you claim he was a poor winner.  But what example are you showing?  Pretty obvious that you are a hypocrite of the highest order. 

Enjoy your hypocrisy, it's probably the closest thing to happiness you will have on this Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Lenny

300 H and H said:


> So the computer repair shop that claimed Hunter Biden's lap top has closed down his shop, sighting death threats and threats to his business.
> 
> Just goes to show who the Demorats really are yet again with yet another act of intoleration and contempt. They are the scum of humanity who's minds are no longer under their control, so driven by hate they are.
> They are a pitfull example of the lowest form of humanity weak of mind, and closed minds brainwashed by a lying mainstream media.
> 
> Pity their souls.
> 
> Kirk


I agree.  I wish Democrats would think for themselves, instead of following their party over the cliff.  Adolf Hitler said, "What luck for the rulers that men do not think."


Rudi said:


> Facts don't change, Trump just lost. And he is being a poor loser just like he was a poor winner.


Facts are that there is a lot of proven voter fraud.  Aren't you concerned about voter fraud and other crimes that have influenced our elections?  Are you encouraging voter fraud?


----------



## Lenny

300 H and H said:


> Trump has not lost. Your either misinformed or you can not read hear or see...
> 
> My bet is your a simple fool, probably on the public dole to lol...
> 
> Get lost. Your wasting your time and more importantly OURS...


I don't know why liberals are allowed to be here with us normal people.


----------



## Rudi

Lenny said:


> I agree.  I wish Democrats would think for themselves, instead of following their party over the cliff.  Adolf Hitler said, "What luck for the rulers that men do not think."
> 
> Facts are that there is a lot of proven voter fraud.  Aren't you concerned about voter fraud and other crimes that have influenced our elections?  Are you encouraging voter fraud?



There is NO voter fraud! You are believing even more lies from Trump and his people! Can't you see that?

*Absolutely No Allegations of Any Fraud’: Pa. Court Rejects Trump Campaign’s Appeal Over 69 Mail-In Ballots.*


----------



## Rudi

Melensdad said:


> Sorry but dragging back an ancient thread from 2016 is just trolling.
> 
> You claim he is a poor loser, you claim he was a poor winner.  But what example are you showing?  Pretty obvious that you are a hypocrite of the highest order.
> 
> Enjoy your hypocrisy, it's probably the closest thing to happiness you will have on this Thanksgiving day.


Actually I clicked "Whats New" and posted in a thread. Really had no idea when it was started.

BOOM!


----------



## 300 H and H

Posts in any thread here are dated and time stamped. My bet is your in a rush... lol


----------



## jillcrate

Rudi said:
			
		

> There is NO voter fraud!



Your just saying that cause you dont like Donny but that doesnt change the fact THERE WAS MAJOR FRAUD!!!!


And it should be corrected!!


----------



## pirate_girl

jillcrate said:


> Your just saying that cause you dont like Donny but that doesnt change the fact THERE WAS MAJOR FRAUD!!!!
> 
> 
> And it should be corrected!!


Swear to God if you call Trump "Donny" one more time...
I mean what?
You know him personally or something just like you think you know everyone on this forum?


----------



## Rudi

300 H and H said:


> Posts in any thread here are dated and time stamped. My bet is your in a rush... lol


If I clicked "What's New" and this thread came up wouldn't that mean that someone else brought the thread back to life?

No?


----------



## Rudi

300 H and H said:


> Posts in any thread here are dated and time stamped. My bet is your in a rush... lol


There is a thread from 2012 going right now, am I allowed to post in it?

Since you are the self appointed forum judge I wanted to make sure it was ok with you.


----------



## Lenny

Rudi said:


> There is NO voter fraud! You are believing even more lies from Trump and his people! Can't you see that?
> 
> *Absolutely No Allegations of Any Fraud’: Pa. Court Rejects Trump Campaign’s Appeal Over 69 Mail-In Ballots.*


Bullshit.  You're not worth arguing with.


----------



## jillcrate

pirate_girl said:
			
		

> Swear to God if you call Trump "Donny" one more time...
> I mean what?
> You know him personally or something just like you think you know everyone on this forum?



Ya maybe your right,I guess I forgot PG.. Trying to reply to Rudi and all.... (No I dont know him personally)


----------



## Rudi

Lenny said:


> Bullshit.  You're not worth arguing with.


Even Trump's own people stated that the election was accurate, that much really make a #DiaperDonnie supporter like you mad.


----------



## 300 H and H

Rudi said:


> There is a thread from 2012 going right now, am I allowed to post in it?
> 
> Since you are the self appointed forum judge I wanted to make sure it was ok with you.




Dude your such and insecure little man aren't you? 

Can not stand that anyone disagrees with you... And obviously you don't play well with others lol...

Such a child... Does your mommy know your on the computer?

Oh yea I forgot, you probably cheated, lied, steal, roit, loot and burn.. So maybe you don't talk to mama anymore?

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Rudi

300 H and H said:


> Dude your such and insecure little man aren't you?
> 
> Can not stand that anyone disagrees with you... And obviously you don't play well with others lol...
> 
> Such a child... Does your mommy know your on the computer?
> 
> Oh yea I forgot, you probably cheated, lied, steal, roit, loot and burn.. So maybe you don't talk to mama anymore?
> 
> Regards, Kirk


LOL! All of these assumptions and all......wrong.

But, judging from your posts you are used to that eh?


----------



## mla2ofus

Rudi said:


> LOL! All of these assumptions and all......wrong.
> 
> But, judging from your posts you are used to that eh?


I sense we have a canuck in our midst.


----------



## Rudi

Trump's 'Elite Strike Force' Has Now Lost More Than 50 Election Challenges.​


----------



## FrancSevin

Rudi said:


> Trump's 'Elite Strike Force' Has Now Lost More Than 50 Election Challenges.​


Actually, he has not had one of them yet come to trial.  Most have been sent to lower courts or dismissed on technicalities.  Not on any merits as few  were so far allowed to present cases.  But all that said, this is not about Trump but the security of the voting system.  If one side is allowed rampant leeway to cheat, the other may well do so next time.

The insecurity of mail in voting has been exposed. Big time.  We need to address this before 2022.

But you, smugly  think it is funny.  It ain't.

The left spent four years inventing voter fraud.  No one was laughing then, from either side.

You on the left had nothing and we spent four years proving it.  Meanwhile, Trump was still your President.  Most like the same thing will happen from 2020 to 2024. But Biden will most likely NOT be President by 2024.

I doubt you understand why or how.  So keep on with the lamebrain approach and keep laughing.  Fools have no shame, and are likely to know no better.


----------



## tiredretired

Hey DipStick Rudi, guess what, I'm the guy who started this thread over 4 years ago, so you got a problem with what is written here and anything about Trump, you got a problem with me.  You come on here full of bluster and totally full of shit and expect anyone to take your crap seriously? Guess what, you're nothing but a phony typical liberal bullshit artist.  Jerkoffs like you are a dime a dozen these days.  

This election was stolen.  Top to bottom.  Anybody with half a brain knows that, but you Rudi do not even have a half a brain.  You are a liberal, which disqualifies you from being able to engage in even a halfway intelligent conversation.  So, my advice to you is go crawl back under that rock you crawled out from and go whine to mommy and daddy, because this guy here does not give a rat's ass what you think or do.


----------



## bczoom

Hey TR, Rudi got the ban hammer.


----------



## tiredretired

Damn, day late and a dollar short and this guy looked like fun.  Ahh well, such is life these days zoomer.


----------



## Doc

TiredRetired said:


> Damn, day late and a dollar short and this guy looked like fun.  Ahh well, such is life these days zoomer.


Well, it was a temp ban.   He's back.  Have fun, but be nice.   Our civil rule still applies.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Well, it was a temp ban.   He's back.  Have fun, but be nice.   Our civil rule still applies.


Doc, I think you missed my post.

He did get a 7 day suspension.  You are correct about that.

Then he came back and made a GROSS VIOLATION of our rules so I actually gave him a PERMANENT ban.


----------



## Doc

Melensdad said:


> Doc, I think you missed my post.
> 
> He did get a 7 day suspension.  You are correct about that.
> 
> Then he came back and made a GROSS VIOLATION of our rules so I actually gave him a PERMANENT ban.


Thanks Bob.   I sure did miss that.


----------



## m1west

TiredRetired said:


> Hey DipStick Rudi, guess what, I'm the guy who started this thread over 4 years ago, so you got a problem with what is written here and anything about Trump, you got a problem with me.  You come on here full of bluster and totally full of shit and expect anyone to take your crap seriously? Guess what, you're nothing but a phony typical liberal bullshit artist.  Jerkoffs like you are a dime a dozen these days.
> 
> This election was stolen.  Top to bottom.  Anybody with half a brain knows that, but you Rudi do not even have a half a brain.  You are a liberal, which disqualifies you from being able to engage in even a halfway intelligent conversation.  So, my advice to you is go crawl back under that rock you crawled out from and go whine to mommy and daddy, because this guy here does not give a rat's ass what you think or do.


Happy to see you back, you will have fun with rudi


----------



## Deadly.Sushi

If YOU dont like president Trump.... GET THE FUCK OFF of here! Im dont want nor need COMMUNISM in my SAFE SPACE!!


----------



## tiredretired

Deadly.Sushi said:


> If YOU dont like president Trump.... GET THE FUCK OFF of here! Im dont want nor need COMMUNISM in my SAFE SPACE!!



Love ya Sush!!  You said it much better and much shorter than I.  Kudos bud.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly.Sushi said:


> If YOU dont like president Trump.... GET THE FUCK OFF of here! Im dont want nor need COMMUNISM in my SAFE SPACE!!


Sushi, Sushi, Soooshi...Soosh..
No communism here.
This is a safe space for many of us.
Remember that.
You, me, many of us have been here for  very long time.
Hope you're ok? ??


----------



## jillcrate

Wow so much anger and madness.... Quite upsetting!


----------



## RedRocker

I see some familiar faces, long time no post!


----------



## tiredretired

Speaking of which, why isn't the name of the gutless coward who shot that 14 year Air Force Vet who was unarmed girl splashed all over the news? Should be an easy investigation, one cop is missing a bullet. My guess is it's a federal LE suit.

I guess it's the end of the world now when an ARMED black rioter gets shot for trying to kill a cop.  The cop and his cohorts are brutalized in the press, put on suspension, their names splashed all over the news and internet and their families threatened and attacked.  When a so called cop shoots a white UNARMED Air Force Vet not attacking anybody, at a pro Trump rally, its crickets, nada, zip point shit.  

If current trends continue this downward spiral into oblivion we are experiencing, it will soon be open season on many of us.  Gonna be quite a ride.


----------



## Deadly.Sushi

pirate_girl said:


> Sushi, Sushi, Soooshi...Soosh..
> No communism here.
> This is a safe space for many of us.
> Remember that.
> You, me, many of us have been here for  very long time.
> Hope you're ok? ??


Im ok my dear. Just VERY upset about what has happened to this American government and what will soon happen to all of us.

It wasnt bad enough early last year that I lost my job because of my governor. A job I LOVED. Its been many years since I had a job I enjoyed. I wasnt ever going to leave it. It went from flatten the curve to lockdown and another one. They closed my branch. 
Now Im faced with finding a new job, new career and losing my country to Communist tyrants. 
Im a middle aged WHITE man so it makes things even more difficult. 

Alas there is nothing I can do about our government. Just pray.


----------



## RedRocker

You might be surprised how this turns out, keep the faith.


----------



## Deadly.Sushi

IT IS THE END!!!


----------



## RedRocker

Deadly.Sushi said:


> IT IS THE END!!!


I hope not, some folks think there's a big hammer drop coming, I hope they're right.


----------



## jillcrate

Hopefully there will be..... When you lie ahd cheat,sometimes it comes back in some way!!


----------



## mla2ofus

jillcrate said:


> Hopefully there will be..... When you lie ahd cheat,sometimes it comes back in some way!!


I don't see how you can say that. I've heard politicians lie for years and no one calls them on it. Adam Schiff is a prime example saying had absolute proof of russian collusion for about 3 yrs. Why hasn't he ever presented it, especially during the first impeachment??


----------



## jillcrate

Ya your right


----------



## SteveLyon

I really like this so much fun


----------



## 300 H and H

SteveLyon said:


> I really like this so much fun


Are you a Democrat?
Why drag up a long ago post? 
Unless your just here to toll us. If so, we will ban you as has been done here in the past.
Respect will keep you here. Other wise don't let the door hit you in the ass....


----------



## SteveLyon

300 H and H said:


> Are you a Democrat?
> Why drag up a long ago post?
> Unless your just here to toll us. If so, we will ban you as has been done here in the past.
> Respect will keep you here. Other wise don't let the door hit you in the ass....


All Person have their Different View Don't be panic. If you feel something bad.....By heart Sorry form me....Thanks.


----------



## 300 H and H

SteveLyon said:


> All Person have their Different View Don't be panic. If you feel something bad.....By heart Sorry form me....Thanks.


It is fine to have a different point of view.
As long as it is presented with out malice and indignation. We welcome all here no matter what party they belong to.
Just behave your self. As you have probably discovered by now I dislike the Democratic party greatly. But individual Democrats
happen to be in my circle of people I know as friends.
Thoughtful discussion, although it can be heated at times, is welcome here. I think most people here are in this camp.
Enjoy your time here.   

Best regards, Kirk


----------

